
Ubuntu Is Planning to Make the ZFS File-System a “Standard” Offering - helper
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-ZFS-Standard-Plans
======
wstrange
This is simply awesome. ZFS is a killer file system.

I so wish Oracle would change the license on ZFS.

